
The (broken) economics of OSS - skellertor
https://medium.com/@mattklein123/the-broken-economics-of-oss-5a1b31fc0182
======
aggre
OSS's sustainability has a significant challenge. I think the token economy
might solve it. I started experiments with npm.
[https://devtoken.rocks/alpha/en](https://devtoken.rocks/alpha/en)

